# What to expect next week?



## fishhunt22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello,
I'll be hunting in the south central/east part of ND next week. I was just wondering if anyone could tell me what to expect for ducks? I heard lost of rain hit the other day. Did anyone see any ducks flying across the state?

MT


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ive been hunting the North East part and the birds seem to be trickling in pretty good. Not huge numbers but vey huntable. I can't say for further south and west but where I am access is gonna be tough. Many field were already wet or had "suprise" wet spots so you had to be carefull where you drive. Now they are even wetter. If it doesn't warm up it could be walk in access only.


----------



## fishhunt22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for update on the migration report. Good luck the rest of the season.

MT


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

i hunt in that area.. this last sat. we had access with four wheeler an a small utility trailer because of the amount of rain an it rained more that night, on sunday it was even harder to get in with the four wheeler...most all fields were pretty saturated and im sure this coming weekend will still be no good for a truck an trailer...


----------



## grancan1 (Sep 24, 2003)

Just got back from the ******* area. I had to leave as the ducks, dark and light geese were arriving. Look over towards ****. lots of birds heading that way. Also north of *****slew and ******. Figures,,,had to leave when things just started happening. killed a limit of ducks a day but was a lot of work. The last morning in the rain was an awsome sight. We were done in 20 minutes.

*Edited by dblkluk*
**Please no town names in reports**


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

:idiot:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

The more times you guys quote this the more work it is for the Mod's to come in and clean it up.

Go back, edit your post and delete that part out. I can't do it in this room.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

good thing i seen it before it was edited and i could get my hotel reservations changed to those gps coordinates. :roll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

shiawassee_kid said:


> good thing i seen it before it was edited and i could get my hotel reservations changed to those gps coordinates. :roll:


.....................

The exact reason we edit them.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

To answer some questions, there are remarkably few ducks in Northern North Dakota right now from what I've seen. Most of the resident mallards have pushed south and the migrators haven't shown up yet. I think you're best bet would be to get as close to South Dakota as possible if not in South Dakota. Southwestern MN looks pretty good now too!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Been close to South Dakota. No birds there either. Go North, or South.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> shiawassee_kid said:
> 
> 
> > good thing i seen it before it was edited and i could get my hotel reservations changed to those gps coordinates. :roll:
> ...


lol i guess i shoulda broke out my [sarcasm][/sarcasm] brackets.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

All in all the migration hasn't realy arrived yet, if you go out hunting you are bound to see birds. The truth is that you don't see any birds if you don't go out hunting. If you go out hunting than you see birds. I can't say i'v never had a hunt were I didn't see any type of waterfowl flying around. 
I like to call this part of the season the "lag" period. It's the time of the season where most of the local birds are gone, and the migration hasn't realy hit hard yet. So the best thing to do is just go to a favorite slew or field and just hunt because the birds are hard to predict this time of year.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> Been close to South Dakota. No birds there either. Go North, or South.


I agree. Not much around right now. The middle/end of October is usually like that though. The best is yet to come IMO.


----------

